
Fletcher Henderson: Sugarfoot Stomp - riron
https://popmusicgumbo.blogspot.com/2019/03/fletcher-henderson-sugarfoot-stomp.html
======
mud_dauber
I know music isn't a typical HN topic & am happy to find another source.
Thanks for posting this.

